# VQ30 vs VQ35



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

What is the deference in the Vq30 and the VQ35? Other thin the displacement.. Is the block the same and its just the stroke is more on the 3.5 or is it a bigger bore? I want to make my 3.0 in to a 3.5. Rather do that then get a new 3.5!!






PS :banhump: This just kills My


----------



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

????Any body know????


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 3.5L had variable timing control camshafts, for starters. The intake was differant, the stroke was differant, harness and ECM, to name a few things. You'd be better off trying to find a 3.5L Maxima or Altima in a junkyard (good luck) than trying to convert the 3.0L. You can do quite a bit to the 3.0L and depending on what you're going after, it may be more beneficial to use the 3.0L.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

the 3.5 is a far better engine, but both are great. The VG and VQ engines are some of the best engines in any car.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Replace your 3.0 with a 3.5; a good condition junkyard 3.5 is only US$1000 or so, which is far cheaper than the labor and parts involved to bore and stroke a 3.0L to 3.5L-- hell I don't even think you can get a 3.0L block out to more than 3.3L or so with factory VQ parts (VQ20, VQ25, VQ30, VQ35, VQ40....)...


----------

